
Global Foundries Files Patent Infringement Lawsuits Against TSMC in U.S./Germany - nonbel
https://www.globalfoundries.com/news-events/press-releases/globalfoundries-files-patent-infringement-lawsuits-against-tsmc-us-and
======
nonbel
More info:

> "Note that GlobalFoundries said it wants to stop the import of processors
> made with the technologies it believes are covered by its patents. The
> company recognized that TSMC doesn't usually import those processors into
> the U.S. or Germany; TSMC's customers do. That means the lawsuits could
> affect much of the tech industry: TSMC said that in 2018 it was
> "manufacturing 10,436 different products using 261 distinct technologies for
> 481 different customers."

The list of companies supplied by TSMC includes AMD, Nvidia, Apple, Mediatek
and many others, which means that GlobalFoundries could bring the tech
industry to a halt if it's allowed to stop imports to the U.S. and Germany."
[https://www.tomshardware.com/news/globalfoundries-files-
pate...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/globalfoundries-files-patent-
lawsuits-tsmc,40240.html)

